# Where to buy a new derailleur hanger?



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

So I finally break my derailleur hanger on my 2012 Diamondback overdrive. However, I'm not sure where to buy it or what type of hanger it is. Can anybody help me out. Thanks!


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Any bike shop that sells Diamondback bikes should be able to get you one.
If you want to buy online try here.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks cobba. I'm guessing hanger "106" is the one i need because the regular overdrive and its brother(sport, pro...) uses the same derailleur hanger?


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Looking at the rear dropouts I'd say your right & the 106 is what you need.

Photos: 2012 Overdrive Dropout, 2012 Overdrive Comp Dropout & 2012 Overdrive Sport Dropout


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Why not go straight to the source?
Wheels Mfg Derailleur Hangers


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

chris1911 said:


> Why not go straight to the source?
> Wheels Mfg Derailleur Hangers


good link but it doesn't look like they have the one he needs.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Since he has a newer model that may not be listed, he will probably have to compare his visually with pictures (all of them, not just what comes up when searching DB). I have had to do it before. It should be there somewhere.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm pretty 99.123% sure it's the #106. I just bought it on Ebay for a much cheaper price, and yes the same brand.
Wheels Manufacturing Derailleur Hanger 106
Wheels Mfg Look Derailleur Hanger Dropout 106 | eBay


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Buy two, and carry one as a spare; this will ensure that you will never ever break one again! :thumbsup:


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

chris1911 said:


> Why not go straight to the source?
> Wheels Mfg Derailleur Hangers


I wouldn't be surprised if Derailleur Hanger & Wheels Manufacturing operate from the same address, they are both located in Louisville, Colorado.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

EABiker said:


> Buy two, and carry one as a spare; this will ensure that you will never ever break one again! :thumbsup:


I have three bikes and I have three spare hangers in my pack...:thumbsup:


----------



## simbey1982 (Nov 5, 2012)

So i too have broken my derailleur on the above mentioned bike however the hanger looks a bit diffrent than part #106. Can anyone confirm that this is the right part? I cant seem to find a definitive answer anywhere.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Does it look like hanger # 48 ?

Diamondback Derailleur Hangers


----------



## simbey1982 (Nov 5, 2012)

No not at all...it actually looks like number 106 but the two screw holes look off and the other parts are off too...

And the message board wont let me post a link to a picture of mine without 10 posts

Just a sec

Cory


----------



## simbey1982 (Nov 5, 2012)

https://picasaweb.google.com/118419354131570311979/November42012?authuser=0&feat=directlink

That is a pic of my broken derailleur


----------



## simbey1982 (Nov 5, 2012)

Also check out the review on this amazon link...Says specifically it doesnt fit the 2012 overdrive....hmmm

Amazon.com: Wheels Manufacturing Dropout-106 Derailleur Hanger: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Go to a Diamondback dealer and get one there.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

UPDATE!!!
The hanger #106 does NOT fit. I went to a local bike shop to see if they would install it for me and they said that my original derailleur is not the same as the #106. They are a Trek dealer and they do not have my part. They also went on multiple website to look for the hanger that would fit my bike but no luck either. GAH so much work just for a 1 year difference, the 2011 model has the hanger on every freakin website. I guess i have to go to a diamond back dealer ie sports authority or performance bicycle to see if they have the part. Now i have to go and see if i can return the hanger i just bought or else i already wasted $25


----------



## simbey1982 (Nov 5, 2012)

I second that Eyeshield i emailed Wheels Manufacturing and they told me they dont make a derailleur for our Overdrives. I have a message into the local dealer to see if i can get one.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

If you buy it online please send me a link because it would be so much easier buying it online than going around trying to find the dang thing.


----------



## didtobuy (Mar 10, 2013)

I bought a 2012 Diamondback Overdrive at the Toronto Int'l Bike show and had to pick it up at a local bike shop called Scattalon Cycle & Sport. All good till the rear hanger broke. 4 trips to the store (charged $44.07 incl. tax) and emails and calls to the Raleigh factory in Oakville, ON and still no hanger. The factory told me they don't keep spares and took one off a bike but it's the wrong one. I even gave them the serial # which means nothing to them. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dorny9 (Mar 10, 2013)

i dont even know what a darillauer hanger is


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

chris1911 said:


> Why not go straight to the source?


Yeah, exactly what I did do save some $$. Great site..


----------



## DCook0 (Jul 4, 2013)

Max24 said:


> Yeah, exactly what I did do save some $$. Great site..http://sharepic101.com/upload/5/clear.swf


Has anyone found a replacement hanger yet?
Ive looked all over!!!


----------



## Stucksucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Has anyone found a source to buy this hangers at yet? I have called all over and contacted Diamondback and no one seems to be able to find them??


----------



## DCook0 (Jul 4, 2013)

Diamondback told me it will take a couple months for the part to get to dealers.
A guy on the forum sold me an extra one at cost. Id look to see if anyone has an extra, or see if you have a C&C shop in your area that could make you a part. BUt ask to keep the ploting points for the machine lol


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, kinda lame of db. Did u check eBay?


----------



## jermaine600 (Jul 28, 2013)

looks like hanger 157 Derailleur Hanger #157 take a look and let me know what u think


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

anybody ever figure this out? I just destroyed my hanger.


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

i just ordered hanger #157 from derailleurhanger.com i guess ill hope that works, otherwise i will be done riding for a few weeks unless someone else has any ideas.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Hanger #157 doesn't look the same, it does look similar but it's not the same.

There's several other hangars that look similar to #157 too.

http://www.derailleurhanger.com/threeholes.htm


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

It looks a little different but close. If it doesn't work hopefully it is close enough to modify it. I can't ride till I find a new hanger


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Someone needs to send a brand new unbroken derailleur hanger to Wheels Manufacturing so they can copy it and start producing some, there's obviously some demand for it but there's no supply.


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nobody has any leads on this? Looks like ill just have to buy a new bike just because I can't find a freaking hanger? This is ridiculous


----------



## Kdowg65 (Jul 14, 2013)

cobba said:


> Looking at the rear dropouts I'd say your right & the 106 is what you need.
> 
> Photos: 2012 Overdrive Dropout, 2012 Overdrive Comp Dropout & 2012 Overdrive Sport Dropout


Looks right, here is my 2013 Overdrive dropout. Is it a 2 or 3 Fastener Hanger?








This site looks like they might have one.
Wheels Manufacturing, Inc.

Also found this Diamondback Overdrive Derailleur Hanger - Mike's Bikes - Road and Mountain Bike Shop, components, parts, accessories, service and repair but it looks like just a cheep replacement.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

> This site looks like they might have one.


Nope.

The hanger sold by 'Mikes Bikes' looks like it's a hanger #106 that was previously listed for the Diamondback Overdrive but doesn't fit.

Re. Hanger #106 see post #18

Hanger #106 is no longer listed for the Diamondback Overdrive on the Wheels Manufacturing and Derailleur Hanger websites because it doesn't fit.


----------



## Kdowg65 (Jul 14, 2013)

Eyeshield25 said:


> UPDATE!!!
> The hanger #106 does NOT fit. I went to a local bike shop to see if they would install it for me and they said that my original derailleur is not the same as the #106. They are a Trek dealer and they do not have my part. They also went on multiple website to look for the hanger that would fit my bike but no luck either.(





simbey1982 said:


> I second that Eyeshield i emailed Wheels Manufacturing and they told me they dont make a derailleur for our Overdrives. I have a message into the local dealer to see if i can get one.


I just sent a message to Wheels Manufacturing asking them to make a hanger for our bike, don't know if it will help but if more people do it, it might.

Does this bike even have a hanger # :madman:, since it's not #106


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Kdowg65 said:


> I just sent a message to Wheels Manufacturing asking them to make a hanger for our bike, don't know if it will help but if more people do it, it might.


They already know about there not being a hanger available for this model bike, unless you send them a unbroken hanger to copy then they won't be able to make one.


----------



## Kdowg65 (Jul 14, 2013)

cobba said:


> They already know about there not being a hanger available for this model bike, unless you send them a unbroken hanger to copy then they won't be able to make one.


True but just because they don't have one should stop them, I think they could find or borrow one to get started. And sure they know but just because one person told them will not prove there is a need! They have to know people want it to justify making the part.


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jenson has the hangers back in stock. I ordered 3. Hopefully they fit


----------



## nicowen876 (Jul 28, 2013)

i called diamondback and they said they have it in stock and its not in the catalog and u just need to tell your bike shop to call diamondback to special order it


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

gregers05 said:


> Jenson has the hangers back in stock. I ordered 3. Hopefully they fit


got hangers in and they fit!


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

AMA on was the first place I checked, they do not have it


----------



## WillWI (Sep 6, 2013)

Found this thread via google, I've spent all day searching for the part. Finally found a good one I think at Diamondback Overdrive Derailleur Hanger - Mike's Bikes - Road and Mountain Bike Shop, components, parts, accessories, service and repair

I called Diamondback and the part number matches the one on that site, and the rep said that there was a misprint in the catalog for the 2012 which is why my LBS tried to sell me a Hanger 48. I'm going to order tomorrow morning and will update when I get it in.


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

I got one from mikes bikes and it works. Jenson has them too, but a little cheaper I believe and ships faster than mikes


----------



## WillWI (Sep 6, 2013)

Jenson is much cheaper! but backordered


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

Keep your eye on jenson they won't be back ordered for too long I don't think. They were on back order when I first looked, but back in stock a few days later


----------



## LPerezBustos (Sep 24, 2013)

Then, Mike and Jenson Derailleur Hanger works on this Bike? I've the same problem and it's almost impossible to find it


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

Correct. I bought one from both mikes bikes and jenson and they both work on my 2012 overdrive


----------



## LPerezBustos (Sep 24, 2013)

gregers05 said:


> Correct. I bought one from both mikes bikes and jenson and they both work on my 2012 overdrive


I think that is the same derailleur hanger for 2013 model right?


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure, I would think so but never know


----------



## DesertXJ (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Everyone, My son just bent his yesterday out in the desert. Do you happen to have a part number for the one at Jensen's? Thanks


----------



## nicowen876 (Jul 28, 2013)

DesertXJ said:


> Hi Everyone, My son just bent his yesterday out in the desert. Do you happen to have a part number for the one at Jensen's? Thanks


Here it is:

Diamondback Overdrive Sport Der Hanger > Components > Drivetrain > Derailleur Hangers | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## DesertXJ (Oct 28, 2013)

nicowen876 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> Diamondback Overdrive Sport Der Hanger > Components > Drivetrain > Derailleur Hangers | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


Thanks


----------



## BATRG3 (Dec 11, 2012)

I just ordered from Mike's for my 2012. It does fit correctly. However, there is a review on the Mike's site that says it will not work on a 2013.

I tried calling a Diamondback dealer to special order them, and they said that DB is no help and the derailleurs are inconsistent, and the best they could do is to look at the broken one and try to find a counterpart from QBP. Which suggests they'd repeat the learning experiences of this thread.


----------



## BrodeoMaximus (Jan 28, 2014)

I spoke with Diamondback earlier today, it was explained to me that the correct derailleur hanger that fits the 2009-2013 Overdrive is #157 at derailleurhanger.com
#106 is very close but in comparison, #157 is clearly identical, I hope this helps.

Derailleur Hanger #157

Brent


----------



## BATRG3 (Dec 11, 2012)

I just compared it to my spare and no, it is not identical. I did not yet get to check my bike to see if it would matter, but I'm still skeptical.


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

Man that is expensive at derailleur hanger. Just order from jenson


----------



## vandalwolf (Mar 19, 2014)

*Found one*

In addition to Jenson (which usually has it back-ordered for weeks) here's a site that makes hangers for all kinds of bikes including the elusive Diamondback Overdrive for only 9.95 each! :eekster:

2013 - 2014 Overdrive Hanger

Sure its not black and its aftermarket but who cares if it works.


----------



## BATRG3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just to note, that site states 2013-2014 overdrive. Which appears to be different from the 2012 overdrive (mine), per a user comment on the Mike's site. The '12 doesn't work on the '13, and I do not know if the '13 works on the '12.

If someone has a '13 I will gladly compare measurements.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

gregers05 said:


> Man that is expensive at derailleur hanger. Just order from jenson


Yeah it is crazy high..24.99 for the one on my bike :-O 
I bought one for 9 bucks at my local LBS that sells my brand of bike..


----------



## docmartn (Apr 19, 2014)

I just broke my bracket yesterday on my 2012 Overdrive. Was there a consensus on the best place to get a replacement? Mikes? Jenson? I don't have a local DB dealership unless you want to consider D#ick's Sporting Goods and/or Sports Authority - and I don't. Was someone able to figure out the # of the bracket? 106? 157? 

Thanks


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Do they sell them where you bought it? The best place to buy it is the place that sells it lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## docmartn (Apr 19, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> Do they sell them where you bought it? The best place to buy it is the place that sells it lol
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


:skep::skep::skep:

I bought the bike online via Amazon so getting a replacement via Amazon not an option and the aforementioned sporting goods don't carry the part and I don't have a local dealership that carries DBack parts. Online is probably my best option.

Update - 8/27/14 After several calls was able to find one at a *Performance* bike shop about 90 minutes from my house... I guess that qualifies as a LBS. Bought two so this will never happen again  $25 a piece. Ouch.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lbs' should stock common hangers though 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer27 (Apr 2, 2015)

925engineering has them! Only $9.95 and it fits great!

Replacement Derailleur Hanger Aluminum H217 Diamonback


----------

